# "Horsemanship at its WORST" video...what do you think?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i think this lady is uneducated and should not have been allowed to handle a stallion


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The woman appears to be rather clueless about how to handle an excitable stallion, but I wouldn't call it horsemanship at its WORST by any means.

I was expecting something more dramatic and horrifying. This was rather anticlimactic, to say the least. I've seen much worse in person.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I think it's difficult to judge someone's horsemanship expertise on one video.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> The woman appears to be rather clueless about how to handle an excitable stallion, but I wouldn't call it horsemanship at its WORST by any means.
> 
> *I was expecting something more dramatic and horrifying. This was rather anticlimactic, to say the least.* I've seen much worse in person.


Me too.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

It looked like an accident waiting to happen, hitting a stallion in the neck and yelling "NO" at it doesn't do much... but, it wasn't the worst handled situation I've ever seen. She had SOME idea of what she was doing, but she didn't see confident enough to handle him...

Although, when he struck at her I almost closed my eyes for the rest of the video lol...


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Really? WORST? I wouldn't call that the worst anything. Very anticlimactic :lol:

Yeah it wasn't a professional or smoothly handled situation but I think people are just being jerks and looking for ways to put other people down in order to feel good about themselves.

Something like that? Not very flattering, not very experienced with an excitable stallion but... People need to get lives!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Totally agreed. This video has ALWAYS annoyed me. The handler is obviously intimidated by him, but it's a far cry from the WORST horsemanship I've ever seen. This animal is borderline out of control, and a completely uneducated person would have been seriously injured in this video. She obviously has some skill in handling horses, and it's blatant to me that she's afraid of him and focusing more on keeping herself safe which you always want to do but tends to actually put you farther into danger when you're that afraid. People who are afraid try to keep themselves at a distance, like you see, as opposed to right at the horse where it's safer.

Anyway, I agree that people need to get lives. She managed the situation without anyone getting hurt or bred, so kudos to her.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Agreed. I cringed a bit seeing her get between the horse and the wall, horse and the gate, etc, but as others have said, this is nothing like worst horsemanship ever - I've seen much worse in person. This was just someone inexperienced, but not really demonstrating complete and total lack of skills.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

aaawwww, man. they took the video down before i got to watch it. o well, im sure there are others out there to look at.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

the video is still working, embedding is just been disabled. double click on it, and it will open the original vid in a separate window.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> the video is still working, embedding is just been disabled. double click on it, and it will open the original vid in a separate window.



thanks indy, i did not know what that meant. i thought it always meant it was shut down. now i feel silly. lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't feel silly, I had to learn that from someone else here too!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> Totally agreed. This video has ALWAYS annoyed me. The handler is obviously intimidated by him, but it's a far cry from the WORST horsemanship I've ever seen. This animal is borderline out of control, and a completely uneducated person would have been seriously injured in this video. She obviously has some skill in handling horses, and it's blatant to me that she's afraid of him and focusing more on keeping herself safe which you always want to do but tends to actually put you farther into danger when you're that afraid. People who are afraid try to keep themselves at a distance, like you see, as opposed to right at the horse where it's safer.
> 
> Anyway, I agree that people need to get lives. She managed the situation without anyone getting hurt or bred, so kudos to her.


I agree totally with MM. It was certainly a dangerous situation, but you can't call it the worst horsemanship having only seen one video of her.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think, that the woman lacked the confidence to handle the horse, and was highly intimidated. I don't think it necessarily shows the worst horsemanship, just that someone more confident could have handled the horse better.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Agreed. I cringed a bit seeing her get between the horse and the wall, horse and the gate, etc, but as others have said, this is nothing like worst horsemanship ever - I've seen much worse in person. This was just someone inexperienced, but not really demonstrating complete and total lack of skills.


This!

I find it amusing (in a not good way) that the sole purpose of the person posting the video on youtube was to point out what an incompetant idiot the person in the video was.

I really do not see how this person acted that much differently than many people would have in the same situation. (Not saying it was the correct response, just saying it is what most people would have done.) It does not take a stallion to have your horse suddenly forget they are with you and need to listen.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly, the owner needs to discipline her stallion. If either of our stallions started to act in such a dangerous manner, they be hearing about it to say the least.

This is far from the worst, its not as if the lady is beating her horse with a club to a bloody pulp. Just simply lacking is experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

